# Fake fire for under cauldron???



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

I have used a short string of orange halloween lights and one of those rotating hazard lights (yellow) that you can pick up at Spencers.
You could also do like them flame bowl with the fabric on the out side of cauldren and a small fan under.

"The last thing you will hear on your way to hell, is your guts snappin' like a bullwhip!"


----------



## rweso (Jul 25, 2003)

I also use the orange halloween lights. If you have packing peanuts you can lightly paint them black and grey and put them around the lights. It will hide the bulbs and will give the effect of burning embers.


----------



## sisvicki (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey, rweso! What a great idea for those darn packing peanuts, which I personally hate. Recycling ideas like that are priceless.

HHH


----------



## sprfly (Oct 19, 2002)

If you don't want to use fabric (like silk used in those expensive units), you could use orange cellophane purchased just about anywhere. That, a string of red and yellow Christmas lights, and the fan that Reaper suggested would create the effect you're after...

-fly
Check out my props here


----------



## scarymary (Oct 12, 2003)

And maybe a string of flicker lights, under the peanuts...


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Reviving this thread. I'm Looking to build a cauldron hanging over a fire. I've seen many tutorials for the glowing coals, but I would like to do actual fake-flame. I have seen some large scale ones with fans, fabric and lighting. I'm probably going to try that, just scaled down. Has anybody made a smaller full-flame fake fire?

I found this and may try something similar:




__





Do it yourself project - Witch's Camp Fire


Spruce up your halloween house with a fire for a witch's camp. It a safe, glowing effect that looks like a real camp fire.



www.skeletonfoundry.com


----------



## Syrkres (Aug 4, 2018)

Lots of videos on how to. 
Faux Embers is one, which is similar to another where they use plastic water bottles.


----------



## JT5298 (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes there are lots of videos on this. I used a piece of cardboard cut into a circle. I then put liter sized water bottles and smaller water bottles placed like spokes on a wheel to simulate logs. Cut the water bottles down the middle and placed flickering led orange lights inside the bottles and around the cardboard. Then use Great Stuff and spray all over the bottles and cardboard. Paint with grey and black paint. I have a video on my phone of her in action, but it's too big to upload.

EDIT: Didn't realize how old this thread was from the O.P. Sorry.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

JT5298 said:


> Yes there are lots of videos on this. I used a piece of cardboard cut into a circle. I then put liter sized water bottles and smaller water bottles placed like spokes on a wheel to simulate logs. Cut the water bottles down the middle and placed flickering led orange lights inside the bottles and around the cardboard. Then use Great Stuff and spray all over the bottles and cardboard. Paint with grey and black paint. I have a video on my phone of her in action, but it's too big to upload.
> 
> EDIT: Didn't realize how old this thread was from the O.P. Sorry.
> View attachment 717371
> View attachment 717372


Original thread is old, but it matched my current need so I've revived it,. Like a zombie!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

I made this with florescent starters


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

i'm a fan of silk and a couple large CPU fans, myself.

all these ideas are cool, though.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

Since you're actually asking a completely different question than the original thread, I think it would have been totally okay to start a new thread.  But we do actually show a link on how to make the best fire that we've ever seen without actually starting one.

That said, Here we go... first just because I did it before I read all the way through the thread, here's the way we made our coals. SKIP all the way to the end if you could care less about coals. 

The base is corrugated plastic. It's waterproof and sturdy. We used a left over piece from making a green house, but you could use just about anything. Bottles and bones are laid out around the cauldron which is wrapped in plastic to keep the great foam from sticking to it. The foam is laid down. After it's dried, it's carved up to look like coals and burning logs. It's all given a coat of black paint being careful to spray the foam and not the exposed plastic bottles as much as possible. (It still covers the bottles, but as you can see, it has little effect on the lights. The orange blinking lights are tested to make sure the coals look right, and then the black coals are drybrushed with light gray to give the look of burning embers. You can actually create fake burning ember logs this way to compliment the fire approach below. Just make sure your lights are waterproof outdoor types.

















And here's the link to making a very realistic fire without any realistic danger.


----------



## Korax (Oct 3, 2017)

I did a post a while ago on my fire pit, uses a silk flame, led lights and coals in one piece.









Silk Flame / Foam Embers Hybrid


This year I saw a large silk flame prop at spirithalloween, and got an idea to use it with the foam insulation coals as one piece. Turned out even better than I thought it would! You will need: 2 or 3 aerosol cans of great-stuff insulation PL premium scrap wood 5M of orange LED strip with...




www.halloweenforum.com


----------

